# UK horror fans - "Skew" premier



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jun 25, 2012)

The Horror Channel is airing â€œSkewâ€ this Saturday at 10:55PM. For those not familiar with the channel its programming has probably the biggest variation in quality of any movie channel, however they have shown some pretty good films, including â€œPontypoolâ€ which is what I consider the milleniumâ€™s best horror film (currently it is the only one where watching actually resulted in me having nightmares that night)

Anyway, â€œSkewâ€ is about people on a road trip who have a camera and people they film die under mysterious circumstances.

Itâ€™s currently seemingly among those films loved by die-hard horror fans, but that more casual viewers didnâ€™t enjoy much, guessing from  the high critical praise  and sub-par IMDb rating.

Anyway, as a somewhat hyped horror filmâ€™s UK premier is â€œunder the radarâ€, I figured I should spread the news.


----------

